# Camping in Texas



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

Hey Folks:

I'd like to give very high recommendations to the *Alamo KOA in San Antonio*. We hopped in there on a short 4 day jaunt with only a 8 day advanced notice. Very NICE facilities, pull through slots and surprisingly very close to downtown and about 15 from Six-Flaggs. Definitely going to be making some return trips. I didn't catch eye of a pool for the summer months but I do know there is a stream that goes through the park. 

My other favorite park, *Galveston State Park*, as some of you may know is closed indefinately. I'd give DW a present and plunk her in there for two weeks and come down to visit when I could sneak out from work early. However, hurricane IKE *destroyed* the park and the park ranger at a nearby park said it may take 3-5 years before GSP is open again. Minus traffic, it was only about 45 minutes from Houston. 

That said, I can vouge for *Livingston State Park* and *Huntsville State Park* to the north of Houston, up I-45. Both have fishing facilities, with the slightly better being at Livingston. Both have swimming facilities as Livingston has a pool and Huntsville has a lake. We'll be staying at these again over the summer as well. Huntsville has pull-thru slots but some of the slots are bowed as the park is cut into the gentle hills - so you will definitely need someone with a walkie to help. Some larger slots are back in only. If memory serves, Livingston only has back in slots but both parks can accomodate sizeable RV's. Advanced reservations and even a call to the ranger's office would be prudent. 

Hope that helps someone.

David :icon_smile_bbq:


----------

